# Really Odd Problem With Fresh Water Fill



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

OK - Finally time to take the new SOB Shadow Cruiser TT out since we purchased it in early January. All was good except for one very odd issue with the fresh water fill.

When I did the PDI at the dealer I noticed that the fresh water fill was one of the "new types" with a 1" OD open water fill with no threaded cap to cover it to keep it clean. Only a loose fitting outer door. Didn't think too much about it as the tech said he filled the fresh water tank, turned on the system to verify no leaks. TT was drained and winterized when I picked up so no chance to verify operation of the water fill system.

So anyway I am at home filling up the fresh tank with my usual fill method - 6" fill hose adapter on garden hose. Turn on water and it comes flying back out at me? What-the-heck? I was finally able to fill after getting about a 14" hose extension and sticking it down the fill tube and "forcing" water in. Even then it was clear the vent was not working as water began to "burp" back at me and I would have to shut off water, let the pressure equalize then continue to fill. Did this several times before tank was full. I had a short 75-mile drive to campsite so I drove with full fresh water (no water at camp - only electric).

So after 1 day camping the pump began to pump air. WTH? No way I used that much water! Climbed under TT and found that tank outlet fitting was ~1/3 the way up the side of the tank (thanks Gilligan). So although the tank was 1/3 full - I was pumping air. So I went to add water to tank from 10 gals of water I brought - It would not go into tank!!! WTH (again). Even when using an approx 16" extension hose down the inlet to the tank, the water would not gravity feed into tank and would only flow back out of fill hole!!??!! I climbed under TT and saw no kinks or blockages in the fill or vent lines. Must be kinked or plugged between what I can see underneath and the 14-16" I was able to insert and extention fill hose.

I was able to get another day of water by adding two inches to the lynx levelers on side opposite water outlet and tilting the TT a bit to the rear. This filled water over the tank outlet enough to get another days use of water.

So ....... I have some work ahead of me:
1) Replace water fill door with a screwed on cap type closure. Not done this before but imagine pretty straight forward. Remove the three exterior screws, pull of the existing door. Disconnect from existing hoses. Hopefully I will find kinks/blockages. I will replace all tubing to be sure.
2) I plan on plugging the exisitng tank outlet fitting that is 1/3 up from the bottom of tank. I will then add a threaded t-fitting to the existing fresh tank drain (yes it is on the bottom of tank) and use that fitting to both drain and supply water to pump.

Owning a new TT is so much fun and adventure!! Cleaning up after Gilligans work!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow, sorry to hear of the troubles. Hoepfully you'll be able to get it fixed without too much trouble. It will be interesting to hear what you find.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

OK - Finally got around to tackling this project this weekend.







Found the issue with the fresh water fill .... just another case of Gilligan most likely skipping "science class" and forgot to learn about "gravity". The fresh water fill tube was "looped" in two vertical circles so there were two spots where were gravity was not going to work. So by sticking in a 14" hose and turning on house water full pressure I was able to overcome these loops to get water into the tank. Obviously adding water without the use of house water pressure resulted in nothing but extreme aggrevation.







There was also a kink in the freash water tank vent hose - so the only vent was back out the fill tube.

So ..... I replumbed everything making sure there is now a good gravity drain into the fresh water tank. Replaced the vent hose also. Also the fresh tank outlet was ~2 inches off the bottom of the tank - so to ensure full use of the tank water I plugged that port, removed the drain plug (very hard to reach between two tires), added a new fitting with a "tee". So one side of the tee now goes to the water pump and the other side to a new drain valve location in an easy-to-reach area. So now when the w/p runs dry - I know for sure that the tank is bone dry.

Problem solved - works like it should have to begin with.


----------

